# emusic.com Free trial Warning



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Just a warning to anybody who has thought about signing up with emusic.com for their 'Free 25 songs' deal that they are advertising.

My friend signed up with them on the 14 day trial to check it out, the next thing he knows he has a $95 charge to his credit card!!!

He tried calling the number VISA had on file for them, it was an automated service. I dug up this number for him, 212-201-9240 (Gotta love Whois!) and he was able to get his CC credited back and his account cancelled.

Anyway, if you want to try them out, make sure you cancel right away or they will bill you for an entire year up front (You can't pay monthly).

Just a warning to anybody that was thinking of checking them out.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

If it's free, you shouldn't need to provide a CC. Never, EVER do that. You'll get ripped off every time.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, the minute anyone asks for my CC number on a free offer is when I close the site and move on to a legit place.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

From what I've heard eMusic is on the up and up. I would say it's probably more of an anomaly then the rule.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

They have never interested me at all. You can't even browse their catalog before signing up. If you won't let me see what you want me to pay for, I'm not going to sign up!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

eMusic is a legit service. I don't like providing my info up front either but it's fully within their guidlines what happens when you don't cancel in time. They used to do monthly payments at about $10 per month and they used to give 40 free tunes as a trial. I stuck with them for a couple of months and got what I wanted before cancelling. They don't have a great library but there is some stuff worth picking up.

Just make sure you cancel in time.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Maybe they are legit. Some of the sites that ask for my CC info ahead of time undoubtedly are. But it is kind of hard to know which ones are, and which ones aren't. And, much like Columbia, and the music clubs of the past, they count on people forgetting as a part of the profit plan. That may not be technically wrong, but it is sketchy, at least in my books. Just saying that I woudn't go near any service that required me to give out my CC before I could even see what they offered.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

emusic's free trial is a great service! When I did it it was 50 free songs with a 50 song bonus! All emusic downloads are DRM free making it WAY BETTER THAN ITUNES!!!!!
I cancelled and my card was never billed. Free music is free music! I wouldn't poo poo this offer.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iTunes free song of the week requires a credit card on signup, and they have never mistakenly filed a charge for me.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

HowEver said:


> iTunes free song of the week requires a credit card on signup, and they have never mistakenly filed a charge for me.


iTunes isn't a subscription based service therefore they have no reason to charge you. Signing up for the free trial of a payed service usually ends up costing. Very few of the services warn you that your trial is up and that you'll be charged if you don't cancel. If it's a monthly it isn't that big of a deal, just don't forget at the end of the next month or it will happen again. An annual service is harder to swallow and you may not even get the opportunity to cancel after the trial without incurring a charge. As hard as it was for the eMusic trial guy to find a contact and cancel, he was lucky he wasn't just brushed off.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

HowEver said:


> iTunes free song of the week requires a credit card on signup, and they have never mistakenly filed a charge for me.


I didn't know they had one, although I wouldn't sign up for it if I had to give my CC. That said, the points that Macified makes are excellent ones.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

I've never had a problem with emusic.com – I've been a subscriber for close to a year now. My CC gets billed monthly for a stack of downloads. If you are into odd international music or reggae, it's a valuable service. Again, never had an issue. 

James


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's just yet another time when Apple sees my credit card number...



RevMatt said:


> I didn't know they had one, although I wouldn't sign up for it if I had to give my CC. That said, the points that Macified makes are excellent ones.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

MacDaddy said:


> You can't even browse their catalog before signing up. If you won't let me see what you want me to pay for, I'm not going to sign up!


Actually you can browse the catalogue but it isn't obvious how to get there.

From the main page www.emusic.com, click on the login link at the top right. Without enterring any data you can click on the browse link near the top of the page.

As stated, not obvious, but not impossible.

Still a good point and the main purpose of the thread - cancel before you get billed if you don't want the service.


----------

